# ECDM Wheelset for pavement



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

I wanna build a wheelset for riding around town. Got the blown up Phil Wood hub for the back that's a 36h. Needs $200 to rebuild and I'm not sure it's worth it and 36h sure does limit the choices.

Criteria
Gotta be tubeless.
Doesn't have to be bulletproof. We're not gonna be 15 miles from help.
FAST I wanna go FAST! 

Thinking a "skinny" touring tire like a Marathon. Do they still make that tire? Do they have a tubeless version??

Questions...
Should I rebuild the Phil or just buy something new. I have a cheapy MTB hub that I could use... can't remember what 

RIMs. How light should I go? I can't resist jumping curbs and such, but sure don't need what we need on the singletrack. As I'm writing this I'm realizing there's no way I can be jumping curbs with a "fast" wheel... .... reality sucks sometimes... then I remember Martyn Ashton  Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube

Of course I can look this all up, just wondering if anyone else has already done the thinking for me.

Cheers

k


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

...


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

...


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

...


----------



## ds2199 (Sep 16, 2008)

I've heard of some people having good luck with Stan's Flows (pretty sure Jay and Tracy rode the Tour Divide on Flows). Not sure if Flows are super light. Being on a mtb, you'll likely end up riding down some stairs or over curbs, so I would not go crazy light, but just my .02 cents

Lighter not always equal to better…


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

ki5ka said:


> oh com'on, nobody wants to give me advice?! Really!
> lol


Easy Killer...we are here to help, but sometimes the odd questions are tough, also, I doubt you will see the same traffic here like Bikeforums. So saying that, we do want to help.

I am with Dan on this, light, tubeless, road rims for an off-road tandem may not be an easy find. As Dan also mentioned, I would overbuild a bit just to be able to play on curbs or short stairs and so forth. Pretty much stuff I would not get serious on with the Co-Motion.

This may sound silly, but having disc brake will let you run maybe a 650 rim, a "mild" tire and tubless. Not seeing dirt, tire clearance can be less. Just an idea.

Hub wise...a rebuilt PW and if not expensive, matching front would be a nice setup.

Just some ideas, not a magic wand or pixy dust.

PK


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks D, this is exactly what I need to get the thinking juices flowing 

Funny you would mention stairs.... you're right of course, can't resist.

I like Stans rims and I like the Flows for this. Couple of hesitations:

I don't see 36 hole

I'm wondering about the tire options with the 29mm width

I do have a 32 hole Shimano deore rear hub (HF M525 A) I could use but the responses I got from the poll I did on hubs makes me think it might not even be worth trying. It's not like we'd be stressing it much for around town stuff, though it would be exciting if it blew out in the middle of an intersection.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Paul, I know y'all wanna help  I was just being impatient, didn't mean to be pushy. I get all my good advice here! 

If I can find a suitable 36 hole rim, the Phil seems to make sense, problem I seem to be running into is, 36 holers tend to be "stout" and wide. I haven't looked at tire options yet, so maybe I'm imagining an issue where one does not exist; I have been known to do that


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Can't imagine there will be a lot of rear hub issues on a road-only set of rims. Our Burley road tandem has some basic Shimano rear hub that hasn't missed a beat in thousands of road miles, and had no service done to it besides. 

Given that you're going to be speed-limited on this bike anyway (gearing, riding position/flat bars) how important are light(ish, since they can't really be light, they're just going to be somewhat lighter) rims really going to be?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Being curious, what is the max width you would run? Also, in regards to tubliss, does it have to be a tubliss rim or are you will to install the stuff to run tubliss tires?

PK


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm still mulling that over Paul (width). Terrain would be rough pavement, hard dry clay, curbs. 

We tried a number of different widths with our rigid C'dale and Santana. 2" was almost as slow as knobbies. I can't remember for certain, but I think we had 1.25" Marathons on the C'dale last and I was liking that so that's what I have in mind, except that they don't have it in tubeless and we absolutely have to be tubeless. We have goatheads here and you simply cannot take a ride and not get numberous flats, even on the pavement.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

As far as Tubeless... We have had fantastic experience with wheels/tires since going over to tubleless but they are all UST specific so I am inclinded to continue with UST specific rims and tires. I'm not sure if there is reason to be leary of "tubeless ready" but I am a bit. Of course the UST are heavier, ... I figure there's a reason and it's probably a good one.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay, you're right, the weight of the rim isn't a big deal; primarily I want a smooth, easy rolling tire. I'm thinking something like a 1" - 1.5" Marathon so a 30mm wide rim won't work. I seem to be having trouble finding a tubless specific tire that is this narrow. Is tubless just a MTB thing?? or am I just not looking in the right place? Schwalbe says their MTB tires are now "tubless ready", but I can't find any smooth tire that says that.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Just realized I have a Mavic CrossMax wheel set that is really skinny AND is UST on my single. It measures 19 mm; that oughta work! So, now I have to find the tire, then plan a replacement wheel-set for my single! While I was checking out Stans I saw they have a white set of ZTR Crests on sale for $44! oh.... wait, I can't use the Phil with the Stans.... no 36 hole Stans!!! What's up with that?


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

ANYONE know of ANY 26" UST that is less than 2" wide?


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Ended up going with 1.9 small-block eights on WTB 711sti23 rims with a no-name hub up front and a shimano deore in the back. Cobbled together with a combination of stuff laying around, used and new bits and pieces. Figure I spent about $220 all up and didn't have to build a wheel. Going out for the test-ride now.


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Missed the total by $100. It was actually about $320 all up.

Test ride was great! Pulled out 22 goathead thorns and had no measurable drop in pressure. About half of the thorns bled Stan's when I pulled them out; love that Stan's! 

At 40 psi, we could feel the rim on curb "ups". Have to slow those down I guess. Washed out the front wheel in the sand a couple of times and had more trouble getting through soft sandy spots, but all that was expected. 

We hit a large patch on the park trail that had been filled with large loose rock and we both thought these tires handled it better than the 2.4 Conti Kings we usually ride. Overall, the increase in speed and ease on pavement and hard-pack seems well worth the trade-offs. 

Having some issues with shifting. Seems the SRAM cassette and the Shimano are not exactly the same spacing; or perhaps the hubs are not spaced precisely the same. Still working that out.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

For the pavement we use WTB Nine Line 2.25 which is very light and a super fast rolling tire


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Mike that looks like a fast tire


----------

